# Bluefish -Blackened Caribbean Jerk Style



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Get yourself a few fresh blues. Fillet, skin, and take out dark meat ---Save for soup stock, grill or another day--- soak the fillets in Lowry's caribbean jerk marinade for a few hours in the fridge. After marinating get out your Blackened Fish seasining...I like Chef Han's Louisiana mix...coat both sides and get your skillet on high heat. Use oil or butter to taste. Blacken fillets on both sides. Enjoy. Has a spicy taste and will put some zing in those bluefish. Tastes great with stuffed grape leaves...and a Mikes Hard Lemonade:beer: :beer:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Gonna try this one too!


----------

